# Kilo TT RAW - For those that ask & for opinions



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

I really like getting ideas from the forum members, and lots have ask about getting a KILO TT in 'raw' unpainted version. {of course, clear coated to avoid rust}

Enough people posted and ask about this that I had one made and UPSed from factory so I could see what it would be like. Here it is:














































After seeing it; I think that it might be good; and even might be good to have versions with different rim colors [like RED, BLUE, BLACK, YELLOW, PURPLE] -- where buyers could order a 'RAW - RED' and they would get this bike with Red Rims {or maybe Red Rims & Black Hubs}

Or maybe there is a better Idea I have not thought of; or maybe buyers will not like this RAW look {it does show exactly how a steel bike looks before paint - except it is a bit shinnyer due to clear coat}

Of course, I want to keep price at $349; not up-spec it and cut out buyers who like the Kilo TT price point

I appreciate any post or PM on this

Thanks

Mike


----------



## croscoe (Aug 8, 2007)

Great looking frame at a great price.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

kinda meh... it would be one thing if it was all brazed, but in the pics it just looks grey


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> kinda meh... it would be one thing if it was all brazed, but in the pics it just looks grey



And in person, it just looks kinda grey

Not real exciting; more industrial looking

Some on BF like it, but more think they would like Fades OR Pearls
of course, there are lots of personalities out there


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

It doesn't do anything for me. It almost looks like my old Bianchi Pista frame which I stripped and left it with primer.

If I want that industrial look, I'd like a titanium frame.....and won't mind paying the price.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Why would you want brazed when you can get welded?*

Steel is stronger than brass.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Poppadaddio said:


> Steel is stronger than brass.


It's all about aesthetics...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Poppadaddio said:


> Steel is stronger than brass.




the point is... pick one or the other. the fork is brazed, at least the crown is


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I did that with my old SE. Stripped it and left it raw with a clear coat. It looks really cool.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

roadfix said:


> It doesn't do anything for me. It almost looks like my old Bianchi Pista frame which I stripped and left it with primer.
> 
> If I want that industrial look, I'd like a titanium frame.....and won't mind paying the price.


+1....sorry Mike, but this one does nothing for me


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> +1....sorry Mike, but this one does nothing for me




since most of the obsession is over color, from both bd and buyers (not a ton of diff b/w models/frames), he ought to just offer a lower-priced paint-your-own frame-only RAW version... he doesn't want to because there would be no decals, which many buyers don't want. but if he put a welded on bd logo and/or headbadge on it, it could be a win-win for both.. don't see that happening tho


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

+1....seems kinda blah.
Doesn't do it for me.
I don't like the Seat Stay Fender Brazons.
Would prefer plain undrilled rear Brake Bridge.
Would prefer plain paint like black.


----------



## Val_Garou (Apr 30, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> since most of the obsession is over color, from both bd and buyers (not a ton of diff b/w models/frames), he ought to just offer a lower-priced paint-your-own frame-only RAW version... he doesn't want to because there would be no decals, which many buyers don't want. but if he put a welded on bd logo and/or headbadge on it, it could be a win-win for both.. don't see that happening tho


Also, isn't it hard to ship an unpainted frame across an ocean without it getting a fair amount of surface corrosion? Or having to deliver a frame to consumers packed in cosmoline?

But I agree in spirit...the appeal of a raw frame is not the look, but the ease of painting or powdercoating it to spec.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Val_Garou said:



> Also, isn't it hard to ship an unpainted frame across an ocean without it getting a fair amount of surface corrosion? Or having to deliver a frame to consumers packed in cosmoline?
> 
> But I agree in spirit...the appeal of a raw frame is not the look, but the ease of painting or powdercoating it to spec.




if you're going to paint/coat it, it will need to be prepped anyway... but it will never happen. some knucklehead will ride it raw, it will break, and the k'head will sue... or at least that will be the fear

he could also design a high and short frame (long HT, short TT relative to size), so people can use NJS-approved -17 degree stems w/ deep drop track bars... that won't happen either tho


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

The visible raw material of a frame is only trendy, cool and visually interesting for about the first 3 months after that new material is introduced on the market. After that, it is just passe. That goes for steel, Ti, Al, and especially carbon fiber.


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

android said:


> The visible raw material of a frame is only trendy, cool and visually interesting for about the first 3 months after that new material is introduced on the market. After that, it is just passe. That goes for steel, Ti, Al, and especially carbon fiber.


So for steel, this is about 120 years too late.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

android said:


> The visible raw material of a frame is only trendy, cool and visually interesting for about the first 3 months after that new material is introduced on the market. After that, it is just passe. That goes for steel, Ti, Al, and especially carbon fiber.


Very interesting point.
However, in Ti it seems buyers REALLY like the bikes to be 'raw' not painted
And our biggest seller in CF when we bring color and CF/Black is always the CF look

On the Raw Steel [clear coated] - there is enough interest that I can sell a production run. I will bring as frameset and as complete bike.

What this post bought out on BF was a lot of people that want Flake Type Metallic - I am guessing like on custom paint often seen on an old Vette or 57 Chevy. So I am trying to find some paint with extreme metallics and/or Flakes

The RAW will be with out decals and I will probably do the 'flake' finish without decals too [except the Reynolds decal of course]

My wife wants to call these Naked bikes THE STRIPPER and have GOLD cage MKS style track pedals, and Gold chains and bolts. That might be fun; and after all fun is a good thing


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Why not offer steel or Aluminum head badges on decal frames?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bikesdirect said:


> Very interesting point.
> However, in Ti it seems buyers REALLY like the bikes to be 'raw' not painted




not nec true... maybe/prob so for bd bikes or people that want ti for the sake of ti or ti bikes not available painted. plenty of ti bikes are painted


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> What this post bought out on BF was a lot of people that want Flake Type Metallic - I am guessing like on custom paint often seen on an old Vette or 57 Chevy. So I am trying to find some paint with extreme metallics and/or Flakes


It's a Keirin thing...Almost all the Keirin bikes racing today have metaflake paint jobs...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> It's a Keirin thing...Almost all the Keirin bikes racing today have metaflake paint jobs...




and it better be durable... lots of reports that typical bd paint isn't


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> and it better be durable... lots of reports that typical bd paint isn't


Correct. Even my Kilo frame which is supposed to be better than the Dawes is not that great. My Schwinn is a bit better, but not like some of the other top brands. Then again these are sub $500 bikes.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

My SE had crappy paint and I cant paint so its metal with a clear coat. My wifes BD single speed may end up that way also. We will see how the paint holds up.


----------

